# gdb can't attach to a process on FreeBSD 9.0 i386



## yykxx (May 25, 2012)

*W*hen I use gdb to attach a process, something happened:


```
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd".
Attaching to process 1421
/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/gdb/libgdb/../../../../contrib/gdb/gdb/solib-svr4.c:1444: internal-error: legacy_fetch_link_map_offsets called without legacy link_map support enabled.
A problem internal to GDB has been detected,
further debugging may prove unreliable.
Quit this debugging session? (y or n) y

/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/gdb/libgdb/../../../../contrib/gdb/gdb/solib-svr4.c:1444: internal-error: legacy_fetch_link_map_offsets called without legacy link_map support enabled.
A problem internal to GDB has been detected,
further debugging may prove unreliable.
Create a core file of GDB? (y or n) n
```
This is my gdb version:


```
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd".
```

System info:


```
FreeBSD bsd.yykxx.com 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     
[email]root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
The OS is running in the VMware Workstation.

Please help me! Thanks a lot!


----------

